# Pics on plow bid



## BLandscape (Nov 19, 2007)

K.. here is a warehouse in the PA / NJ region...

Parking lots are 220 x 60 and 600 x 60....

will be salting most likely...

a couple walkways like you can see in the pics... any estimates on rates?

Will be using a 250 with 8 1/2' plow with vbox spreader


----------



## BLandscape (Nov 19, 2007)

? ?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Not sure on the price, but that looks like a sweet place to plow. Lot's of places for piles and most of your plowing will be windrowing it looks like.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Big areas for a Pick-up*



BLandscape;433728 said:


> K.. here is a warehouse in the PA / NJ region...
> 
> Parking lots are 220 x 60 and 600 x 60....
> 
> ...


Nice size property but a little too big to be cost effective with a pick-up I'm afraid. God forbid you got socked with 30" of light snow... or 12" of wet snow... Been there, done that, never ever care to live through the hell of having a large property like the one you show and getting a 30" dumping with only a pick-up again....

If you decide to go for it, try an hourly rate rather then a per push price that way your protected if and when it takes you longer then expected..

Goodluck with it....


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

First off, I don't think he'll be plowing 30" all at once, nor a foot of heavy wet stuff. Secondly, I don't think it's anything in size compared to many of the lots we talk about here on Plowsite. As mentioned above, lots of room to pile snow. I think it's great, though I don't think I'd add 40 driveways to your list!! 

Good luck!


~Kevin


----------



## BLandscape (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!! Yea its a big open place.. its deff Big, but the pics make it look huge!!! Anyway, I put my price in around the $400 per push number... Im thinkign its kinda low, but this is my first year plowing, although we have about 30 or so residential I have been doing. Reason for not plowwing before I was in college, and wanted to graduate so I wasnt stuck to take an exam or something when I would have to be plowwing.. so what do ya think?? Is that to low? Or a good place to start? were gonna be doing tons of landscaping work in the spring, the company isnt even at this warehouse yet, its vacant, so I wanted to get my foot in the door.

Thanks!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I bet that takes no more than 1.5 hours. 2 hours at most to plow, one guy doing the sidewalks in that time. I bet once you get good at it it's about an hour to do both. Really, that's an easy looking property. Multiply that times your hourly rate.
Plus salt (we don't do Salt on lots here, the weather isn't like that), I have no idea on bulk salting prices.
If your numbers are right it's about 50,000 square feet (1.25 acres) and it's easy as someone mentioned. Only PITA part will be the loading docks but even those aren't going to be a huge issue.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

50000 sq ft should take you 1 to 1.5 hours.i have a place that is 150000 sq ft and I charge them 375 just to plow the drives and lot and it takes me a little over 2 hours. i put it in the 3 hour range because I like to go a little higher, but i am getting my $125 an hour and if i get it done faster then that is better for me. The back dragging would take the longest,but there is not to much there to do. Well I hope you get it for the price you are asking. that seems a little high, but prices change from one state to the other.Good luck


----------



## BLandscape (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.. so check this.. the guy said my price was great, and he thought a little low... ha but either way got the job


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats,looks like a good contract.Hope it works out for ya.


----------

